# is neon yellow rare?



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

I was at Petco the other day with my boyfriend. We've been slowly collecting beautiful male and female bettas to eventually breed. My little female colony is living with my small dojo loaches right now 

Anyway, I started checking the bettas out, and I found the weirdest colored female. I bought her so fast. She is a crown tail and has a totally cellophane/translucent body, but her fins are BRIGHT neon yellow. They literally look.. like the color of a highlighter! It's bizarre! I'll post pictures later.

I've seen yellow bettas in person before, they always look buttery to me though. My new female has fins the color of the little neon fish. I was wondering if this is a rare color?

The name Pixie seemed to suit her.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I seldom see yellow bettas in any shade of the color. 

A while back there was an incredibly bright yellow one on aquabid.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

She sounds real purdy! pics pics pics


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

:-DPics!!!!!!!!!!:-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I came here expecting pics you tease, you. She sounds wonderful.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Laki said:


> I came here expecting pics you tease, you. She sounds wonderful.


"You tease, you." 

I LOL'D SOOO HARD XD

And yes, please, pictures!!


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

rofl oh my god i'm sorry guys hahahaha. she's at my boyfriends house, I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow :'0


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

She sounds pretty. I'm camping for photos!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

need to see pics. need to see them.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Pictures!! Your killing us here! ;-)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yellows of all shades - bright to soft - are normal. It's not as common to see them in stores, but they are around and can usually find them from breeders, all different shades of the yellow


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

i know... these are horrible pictures, hahaha, but you can see her color!
here is a youtube link to a video of her: http://youtu.be/y78bCACxixM


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

PICTURES!!

Oh wow she does look like a highlighter :O Very nice find!!


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

beautiful...I want one now lol


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

I want to breed her, and have highlighter babies. What color should I look for in a father? Probably a cellophane non red or a yellow, right?


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

she lemon yellow lovely color they are


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

OMG- im going on a fish hunt now, I want one she's gorgeous


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Where I live there are a lot of yellow females, but I don't know if they are that bright. :dunno: she is very beautiful!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Do what ! what part of NC do you live.... i am taking my hunt down there >


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy crap she is awesome. 
wow, fantastic find. As for breeding. I don't know... I do know with some pet store bettas there needs to be a few lines of a certain concentration color to get the ones you want because pet stores are coming from all kinds of betta backgrounds. But someone here knows more about that.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> Do what ! what part of NC do you live.... i am taking my hunt down there >


Haha! Come on down! I see them a lot at Wal*mart. ;-)


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

All of the walmart bettas here have cups only 1/4 full of water and a betta trying to swim around in it or just laying limp. some of them i've seen are really beautiful though. I want to bring a large water bottle and smuggle them to freedom sometimes.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I know what you mean. :/ it is horrible in our Wal*mart. I get light-headed when I look at the Bettas there.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh no.. when go in im always checking all the fish and sending pics of there disgusting tanks and poor fish to the head company, (I'm like a secret agent)


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*For once the color description is close enough to match the live fish.*

Definitely haven't seen that color variation before.

Really curious to see if the colors on your fish get more intense once it settles into it's new home. 

If bred this fish, you need to choose one with a more recessive gene. I don't think yellow is dominant at all.


If you ever get around to spawning a neon fry out of your crowntail female, I would trade you for one or two of my phoenix orange juvies later this summer.
BTW, how many centimeters long is your neon betta?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

If you do breed her I'd want a male or two


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Eatmice2010-the females usually have clean cups. While everyone else rots away....I should take so pictures next time I see a yellow girl. ;-)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

please do


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm going to hop around the pet shops and fish shops today to look for potential baby daddies and set up my spare ten gallon as a breeding sanctuary. i'll keep everyone updated and hopefully.... find a man for Pixie!

Also I haven't measured her yet. She's not that small but also not that big.. she looks to be an inch but I'm really bad at eye-ing sizes out..

And ye I think she will get more colorful actually because, she seemed to be more colorful at my boyfriends house actually before I started moving the cup around a lot.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you have all the supplies and knowledge for breeding??


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Oh no.. when go in im always checking all the fish and sending pics of there disgusting tanks and poor fish to the head company, (I'm like a secret agent)


I want to start doing this..


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

here 2 of my yellow girls wat do u guys think?:-D


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats on the find. An lps/lrs employee once told me he received a green betta. He's seen turquoise varieties but the one in question was a green rather than turquoise. I only heard his story way after it sold so I never saw one personally.


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> Do you have all the supplies and knowledge for breeding??


I'm not going in blindly, don't worry. my boyfriend and I have been researching.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

yea there r greens that non turquoise i have a few shades of green too but i going to breed a few more yellows


----------



## shoelace (Jan 25, 2013)

nel3 said:


> Congrats on the find. An lps/lrs employee once told me he received a green betta. He's seen turquoise varieties but the one in question was a green rather than turquoise. I only heard his story way after it sold so I never saw one personally.


I saw a green betta a long time ago at a pet shop, before I really had interest in fish, so I didn't think about buying him. He was a veil tail but, he was so green, like forest green, not a hint of teal or blue on him, it was crazy.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

shoelace said:


> I saw a green betta a long time ago at a pet shop, before I really had interest in fish, so I didn't think about buying him. He was a veil tail but, he was so green, like forest green, not a hint of teal or blue on him, it was crazy.


I made a thread asking about grass green bettas and I KNEW for a fact they were out there! BWUAHAHAHA, thanks Shoelace! Makes me feel like I can find one!


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

check this shade of green


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

I'd gladly get a true green betta if the opportunity showed up. I kind of have a spare 3.4 g tank that can be filled to only two gallons though I'd need an extra heater as my only spare is for the qt.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

shoelace said:


> I'm not going in blindly, don't worry. my boyfriend and I have been researching.


 do u want to breed more of that yellow girl u have it eazy u need a cambodian male spawn should be 50/50% half yellow half cambodian next move supper grow the fry get a nice yellow male n breed it back to mom n u have ur full yellows i know i did that spawn back in 2011 still have all of my notes from them u can look it up too have fun


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like I'm color blind or the defintion of green is a little different in terms of betta coloration. Lol.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

witch shade of green ur looking at i have about 4 shade of green on my yard


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

chardzard said:


> check this shade of green


This looks blue to me :-?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

chardzard said:


> check this shade of green


Huh, I must be color blind to...


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

sorry guys but he is green not blue,my avatar is blue check my wall n u see other shades of blur n green too i have green that would make u all freak out i have a female that look green red n not the dark green n red i'll take a pic of her n a few other greens i hae on my yard ok no lighting tricks either


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, okay, Chard. ;-)


----------

